# How to make money with my horse?



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a 15 year old Quarter horse mare. I have a western bridle and saddle, and a just a english saddle. I can walk, trot, and canter in western, and walk and trot in english (i just started english) and i can also walk and trot bareback. I cannot give riding lessons, or board a horse. How else can i make money off my horse? no showing or racing please!  thanks in advance !


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Maybe teach him how to strip? 

I suggest just get yourself a job. Why do you want to make money off of your horse?


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> Maybe teach him how to strip?
> 
> I suggest just get yourself a job. Why do you want to make money off of your horse?


Im only 13 so i dont think getting a job would go over to well, i would like to get extra money to buy her and my dog some things.

Thanks! :lol:


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> Maybe teach him how to strip?


 
hahahahaha.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Are you any good at braiding? Maybe you could make some cash braiding manes for folks who go to shows.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Since your skills aren't adequate enough to teach lessons or train (I don't mean that in a bad way), why don't you try to make some money doing barn chores for other people in you area. You would gain experience with horses and can learn a lot about horse matience (practically how I learned horse care, except I volunteered to do barn chores). You may have to a lot of work, but you may even be able to work out a trade deal for horse/ dog supplies.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> Maybe teach him how to strip?


If you could get your horse to do that, I garuntee you would make some serious bucks. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

There is alot you can do to raise some cash for yourself at your age -and using your horse to do so isn't the answer.

I was working at your age to make extra cash for my horse hobby - I mowed lawns, I walked dogs, pulled weeds out of flower gardens, picked raspberries, peas and other contents out of Neighbors Gardens, raked lawns, shoveled driveways, bathed dogs, washed windows, cars, houses, cleaned out gutters.

Any odd job I could do for neighbors, I would. $5.00 here, $10.00 there - it adds up. There are plenty of Senior Citizens out there who would love the extra help - you just have to advertise yourself and take it apon yourself to make yourself available.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

As MIE said (well, besides teaching how to strip :wink: ) there are plenty of little jobs here and there. My neighbor's kids cut the grass for money, I know kids making money by helping out in barns, grooming and braiding, feeding horses, cleaning tack, etc. (if you want something horse-related).


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

I would LOVE to do any of that, but sadly we live in a tiny town, (we do have tons of horse farms though) and i live tucked away in a private neighborhood ranch. And im homeschooled and not allowed to do anything but ride my horse on the 5 acres during the day, and take our dogs on a walk. The closest neighbor we have is a mile away, and he has his own acreage, and his dogs run free so they don't need walking. Thanks for all you all's help! keep giving me ideas!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry for asking, but what do you need money for? For tack or vet or something else horse-related? Sounds like your horse is in your place and cared for. I mean, yes we all need money :wink: but if it's not something absolutely needed then you can just wait a little till you get older. It's tough to find those little paid jobs if you can't go out. Well, if you can do something nice people would like (like browbands or drawings) you can sell it on-line (eBay, craiglists, or even forums).


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I had a friend who used to deliver newspapers on his horse. It served multiple purposes - they were training for endurance riding, so the 10 mile route they covered was good training, and he made enough money to help keep his horse fed. 

That being said - my friend was 16 at the time. A newspaper route like that is not something I would recommend for a 13 year old. He also worked at various small farms - he had a regular little route he covered to clean out barns and pens. It seemed like he was always working...or training...or competing.

Having horses is both hard work and expensive. Unless there is something you really need for your horse and your parents can take care of the basic necessities, why not just relax and enjoy your horse until your old enough to get a job?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

site4pets said:


> I have a 15 year old Quarter horse mare. I have a western bridle and saddle, and a just a english saddle. I can walk, trot, and canter in western, and walk and trot in english (i just started english) and i can also walk and trot bareback. I cannot give riding lessons, or board a horse. How else can i make money off my horse? no showing or racing please!  thanks in advance !


My 14yr old daughter babysits a lot. She averages about $3000 a year since she was 12.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The only way to make money with your horse is to sell it.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> The only way to make money with your horse is to sell it.


Well, sort of. You would get cash, but I wouldn't say you'd _make _money.:lol:

Then again, you sure would _save_ money!!!:lol:


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

im NOT selling my horse, she is my best friend, and i want to make money to buy things for my horse. And really it would save my parents alot of money, not me


----------

